# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Asking for a friend

## Tintwizz

I have a friend that wanted to start using TestC and Decca so I told him I would get it through my source which is very reputable. Well he went and ordered from somewhere else cause it was cheaper. The bottles has the name Gomeisa Labs and now he is worried its junk has anyone ever heard of this Brand

----------


## Chark

I’m sorry I don’t have anything constructive to add to help and I’m sure you shook your head when your friend told you, but your friend deserves to take an L here. Lessons are expensive.

----------


## ghettoboyd

he can always try it and see, its always a gamble if/when you have never heard of a UGL and you purchase it...good luck to him

----------


## clarky.

Could be crap or it could be good, new ugl's pop up regularly.

----------

